

Here is what the first McDonald's menu looked like - xvirk
http://www.businessinsider.com/here-is-what-the-first-mcdonalds-menu-looked-like-2015-5

======
tjr
Aristocratic hamburgers? I wonder if they could recreate this menu today, the
way it was prepared then.

